# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الرد علي شبهة إتهام عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه عنه ابا هريرة بالخيانة والرد عليها

## أم محمد الظن

شبهة أخري:  يقولون أن عمر رضي الله عنه اتهم أبا هريرة  رضي الله عنه بالخيانة !
 الرد علي الشبهة :وهذا الخبر صحيح ، ولكن كما قال المتنبي :
ومن يكُ ذا فمٍ مُرٍّ مريضٍ           ***          يجد مُرًّا به الماءَ الزُّلالا
عندما يكون إنسان في فمه  المرض، فسيري الماء العذب الزلال مراً أيضا ً، ماذا نفعل في أفهام هؤلاء؟ 
الخبر هكذا : أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه استعمل أبا هريرة على البحرين فرجع أبو هريرة بعشرة آلاف، درهم ، فقال له عمر: "من أين أتيت بها؟" وفي رواية قال له : "يا عدو الله من أين أتيت بهذا ؟ قال : أنا لست عدواً لله بل أنا عدو من عاداهما ، هذا خيلٌ نُتجت وهذا رقيق وغلة – أي أشياء تخصني ، فأخذ عمر بن الخطاب منه جزءاً من هذا المال .
 ولما أراد عمر أن يستعمل أبا هريرة مرة أخرى ، أبى أبو هريرة ، فقال له عمر:" كيف ترفض العمل وقد قبله من هو خير منك ؟ فقال له أبو هريرة : من هو ؟ قال : يوسف عليه السلام ، عندما﴿ قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الْأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ﴾ فقال له أبو هريرة : يوسف نبي ابن نبي ابن نبي ابن نبي ، لكن أنا أبو هريرة ابن أميمة ، وأنا أخشى أن أقول بلا علم وأن يُشتم عرضي وأن يُضرب ظهري" .
 فلو كان عمر بن الخطاب يتهم أبا هريرة بالخيانة ، كيف يعيد عليه الولاية مرة أخرى ؟!ثم أبى أبو هريرة ولكن كان هذا كما قلت لكم مذهباً لعمريعني عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فعل هذا مع : عبد الله بن عمر نفسه ، لما كان عمر جالساً مرة فرأى ماشية أبقار وبهائم فقال : لمن هذه ؟ فقالوا: هذه لعبد الله بن عمر,فقال: بخ بخ ، وفي المساء أرسل عمر إلى ابنه ، فقال: يا عبد الله ما هذا ؟ وذكر له ما رآه ,قال: يا أمير المؤمنين أبتغي بمالي مثلما يبتغي الناس – أي أتاجر بمالي كما أن الناس يتاجرون أنا أتاجر مثل الناس- فعمر بن الخطاب كره أو خشي أن يتكسب عبد الله بن عمر بسمعة أبيه وهذا شيء جُبل الناس عليه ، ولذلك عندما طعن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وجعل عمر أمر المسلمين إلى الستة من أصحاب الشورى ، قال لهم :" ويكون معكم عبد الله بن عمر وليس له من الأمر شيء كهيئة المُعزِّي له ، "يريد أن يقول لهم : عبد الله بن عمر يكون معكم يشترك معكم في الجلسة ، وتتحدثون معه ، لكن ليس له من الأمر شيء ، يعني لا تولوه الخلافة ولا ترشحوه للخلافة ، هذا تحذير عمر بن الخطاب,فعمر بن الخطاب يريد أن يقول لعبد الله بن عمر: عندما يكون عندك هذه المواشي والأنعام وأنت ابن أمير المؤمنين ، هناك طائفة من الناس سوف يخدموك مجاناً بسمعتي أنا ، فأراد عمر أن يلق الله عز وجل وليس عليه أية تبعة ، حتى في بعض الروايات :دعا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه عبد الله بن عمر ابنه وقد علم أن عبد الله سيبيع بعض الأموال التي كسبها من الغنائم ، فلما ابن أمير المؤمنين يبيع ، كثير من الناس سوف يشتري ويمكن أن يعطيه فوق الثمن ، فقال له عمر:" يا عبد الله أرأيت لو عُرض أبوك على النار أكنت تفتديه بأربعين ألفا؟ قال: إي والله يا أمير المؤمنين,قال له : فلا تتولى بيعه هذه الغنائم ،" خشي عمر بن الخطاب مع أن الغنائم كانت لا تأتي بالأربعين ألف, يريد أن يقول له أن الغنائم هذا رأسها كلها أنت بذلتها في سبيل أن تنقذ أباك من النار أكنت تتردد في هذا ؟ قال لا لا أتردد ، قال له : إذن لا تفعل,فكان هم عمر بن الخطاب ألا يتكسب عبد الله بن عمر بسمعة أبيه ,فقال لابنه :" يا عبد الله بع هذه الأنعام وخذ رأس مالك ورد الباقي في بيت مال المسلمين".
طبعاً هذا ليس من حق عمر: لأن عبد الله بن عمر كما قال لأبيه  فليس من حق عمر بن الخطاب أن يأخذ مال ابنه قصرا ًمنه وأن يضعه في بيت مال المسلمين ، ولكن كان هذا مذهباً لعمر ، ولذلك  مضي عمر حميداً.
عندما يأتي أبو هريرة بعشرة آلاف، يسأله عمر بن الخطاب من أين أتيت بهذه يا عدو الله – يقول له هذه الكلمة الشديدة ، فيقول أبو هريرة :" لست عدواً لله لكني عدو من عاداهما ،" ثم ذكر له أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه من أين أتى بهذه الأموال، "فصدقه عمر – هكذا تقول الرواية –" ثم طلبه عمر رضي الله عنه للإمارة بعد ذلك فأبى أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أن يستجيب لعمر بن الخطاب في هذا .
 من الشريط الثامن والأربعين فك الوثاق للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني

----------

